
Tour de Babel - luu
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/tour-de-babel
======
binaryapparatus
Amazing, must read article. Also rare one that confirms I am not crazy --
Python spacing sucks and I don't like it. Which did confuse me for a long
time, I did dislike Python indentation while everybody else telling how great
it is.

I can't remember I ever read article that so much fits my own language
preferences, but I am an old guy so it may be matter of years/experience.

~~~
VeejayRampay
Some of Python's syntax can be turn-off yeah. I clearly remember some time
around 2003/2004 where I was considering either Python or Ruby, saw
significant whitespace and "True" (uppercase) and decided that was not for me.
Glad I picked Ruby, it definitely didn't strike gold like Python did (not
necessarily on its own merits) but I still love the language's esthetics to
this day.

PS: All of this seems really vain, but like it or not, the reason you end up
picking a language over another one when you're younger is often a matter of
"it feels right".

~~~
binaryapparatus
Yeah, 'feels right' is almost always my primary criteria too. I don't do much
scripting but when I do it is either (rarely) bash or (almost always) Ruby,
never Python. I am doing some Apple apps too but I can't start to like swift
because it doesn't feel right.

------
ufmace
Good classic article, should be dated (2010) though.

~~~
kelsolaar
> (Published September 2004. Minor updates on 3/28/2006)

~~~
ufmace
Whoops, missed that, thanks!

